# location, location...



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, roll call by state, or country if you are across the pond, or the border.

I start.


Texas, where everything is bigger!! 


for reals, tho!!

LOL


----------



## Britannia (Oct 9, 2007)

Arizona... Tucson.

SONORA REPRESENT!
(I'm even getting a Guadalupe tattooed on me, with 'Sonora' in Old English Mexican Gangsta writing around it. Daddy would be so proud.)


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 9, 2007)

for some reason I was under the impression you were a brit...oi!!


----------



## Britannia (Oct 9, 2007)

I am. I have severe love for the Hispanic culture as well, though...

Yeah, I know it's a bit of a contradiction  

I love Britain for my heritage, and many aspects of its culture

I love Mexico for the language, the food, the people, the culture, the way it smells and the air feels on your skin when you start getting within distance of the Sea of Cortez... I loved teaching down there, and am visiting "my kids" for Christmas, and bringing them bags upon bags of oranges...

I have many mannerisms of both a Brit and a Latina, to be quite honest. I feel at home in both places, with both peoples.


----------



## Britannia (Oct 9, 2007)

& if you really want to throw some spice into the mix, I have also lived in Jamaica, and so can identify quite well with THAT culture too (though it did take me about 2 months to fully understand & speak the dialect)

I also have a small Hebrew and Russian side of me that I embrace when the occasion arises.


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 9, 2007)

did I mention that I'm of Mexican heritage??

asi es!!


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 9, 2007)

Britannia said:


> I am. I have severe love for the Hispanic culture as well, though...
> 
> Yeah, I know it's a bit of a contradiction
> 
> ...



Ahhhh yes... spoken like a person that has never been to Mexico City . It has this distinctive smell like... garbage and burned cooking oil that you just learn to love  and it's also where you can smoke 10 cigarettes a day even if you don't really smoke hehehe! I love it here tho.

PS: If you didn't get it, I'm from Mexico City :doh: :bow: (<- Not for Brittania )


----------



## Britannia (Oct 9, 2007)

Man

Most people think it's fucked up, but I long for that smell. It grows on you (and no, not like some infectious disease).


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 9, 2007)

upper echelon of Massachusetts, Wellesley Hills, Pinkies up!

I'm a hybrid of Irish-Italian, Doomed to be angry and fat >.<

Tho, I love a good drink and a good meal.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 9, 2007)

*BALTI-MORON here loud and proud*


----------



## William (Oct 9, 2007)

Norwalk, Connecticut





HDANGEL15 said:


> *BALTI-MORON here loud and proud*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 9, 2007)

Glasgow, Scotland - fattest city in the second fattest nation on earth


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 9, 2007)

Michigan, Detroit area


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 9, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Glasgow, Scotland - fattest city in the second fattest nation on earth




Huh? I thought we were the second fattest :eat1:.

*googles it*


A-ha!!! We are the second fattest . And knowing the things ppl eat here it doesn't surprise me one bit 

Chart


----------



## Tracy (Oct 9, 2007)

Bristol, Tennessee


----------



## growingman (Oct 9, 2007)

I am a native Californian and love it there with all of its diversity, crazyness, and liberal political views although I have spent some time living in Asia and Europe. There is nothing like hiking on a redwood lined mountain path above the crashing waves of the Pacific ocean!


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm from the lovely and talented south suburbs of Chicago, where the corn and soybeans meet the suburban sprawl


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 9, 2007)

Cincinnati Lite....Newport Kentucky


----------



## Aurora (Oct 9, 2007)

Minnesota eh? Yah sure, you betcha! Doncha know.


----------



## scarcity (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm from the 17th fattest country in the world  Iceland. I don't see cute fat guys often though :happy:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Oct 9, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Huh? I thought we were the second fattest :eat1:.
> 
> *googles it*
> 
> ...



Yep, you are right 

Scotland is the fattest Country is Europe though!

I wave a flag of FFAism in Manchester, UK


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Oct 9, 2007)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Yep, you are right
> 
> Scotland is the fattest Country is Europe though!
> 
> I wave a flag of FFAism in Manchester, UK



us welsh lads have big bellies as well dont forget!

mine is just in the sixties but i am nore of an eighties guy, so i wish!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 9, 2007)

Vancouver, British Columbia
Canada

West Coast, baby!

:bow:


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 9, 2007)

Olympia, Washington!!! 

Punk-rock capital of the state, where business suits meet mowhawks. 

West Coast representen' 


<3


----------



## pattycake (Oct 9, 2007)

London, baby!

(UK)


----------



## vermillion (Oct 9, 2007)

yuma, az


although my five year plan includes moving somewhere in washington or oregon..


----------



## Jackoblangada (Oct 9, 2007)

Seattle, WA...i'm too tired for a witty responce lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ruston, Louisiana for school... I'm a Louisiana Tech University kid!

Pineville/Alexandria, Louisiana for home.... smack-dab in the middle of Louisiana...


----------



## BeeBee (Oct 10, 2007)

Carson City, Nevada... Capitol of the buffet capitol of the world - Nevada


----------



## Melian (Oct 10, 2007)

Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 10, 2007)

Asheville, North Carolina (except for those few months when I'm not at school)


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 10, 2007)

Suburbs of Philly, PA.

Rep yo city, baby.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 11, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> Huh? I thought we were the second fattest :eat1:.
> 
> *googles it*
> 
> ...




http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article2532694.ece

Scotland above Mexico. :bow: It was Americans in chat who told me. Your chart is out of date.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 11, 2007)

Lady Bella UK said:


> Yep, you are right
> 
> Scotland is the fattest Country is Europe though!
> 
> I wave a flag of FFAism in Manchester, UK




http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article2532694.ece


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article2532694.ece
> 
> Scotland above Mexico. :bow: It was Americans in chat who told me. Your chart is out of date.



Perhaps it is because his chart lumps Scotland in with the United Kingdom instead of breaking up its four countries?

I'm from Sacramento, California, which is unfortunately one of the fittest towns in the country (11th). No wonder I can't find any BHMs.


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 11, 2007)

British Midlander.


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2007)

Ottawa, Canada

One interesting thing is that a bunch of more detailed surveys have found that, at least in North America, people living in the urban core of cities are actually thinner than the ones out in the suburbs. For better or worse, I live in the urban core.

-Ed


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 11, 2007)

Niiiice! No longer the second fattest, that's good .


----------



## Rowan (Oct 11, 2007)

Montana native transplanted to Massachusetts


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol thats funny, b/c recently I've been thinking about moving to Montana


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 11, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Perhaps it is because his chart lumps Scotland in with the United Kingdom instead of breaking up its four countries?
> 
> I'm from Sacramento, California, which is unfortunately one of the fittest towns in the country (11th). No wonder I can't find any BHMs.



Could be, yes, but his chart numbers are also not up to date, the numbers are lower on it, than on the newer one. 

I've heard people bemoan the lack of fat folk in Cali, lol and yet I have a lovely friend who lives near San Francisco and he says there are plenty of fat girls there, maybe different people go to different places.


----------



## growingman (Oct 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Could be, yes, but his chart numbers are also not up to date, the numbers are lower on it, than on the newer one.
> 
> I've heard people bemoan the lack of fat folk in Cali, lol and yet I have a lovely friend who lives near San Francisco and he says there are plenty of fat girls there, maybe different people go to different places.



I am a native Californian and live near SF. I have traveled a lot over most of the US, Europe, and Asia. California does seem to be one places where fat is generally not tolerated. I have seen very few FAs and only a couple feeders. We could definately use more of them


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 11, 2007)

Kalamazoo, Michigan.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in the uber hot Phoenix, Arizona. Well it is pretty nice here right now. Within the last 10 years I've lived in Knoxville, Tn - Richmond, In - Toledo, Oh - Detroit, Mi - Lansing, Mi. Also brief periods in Cincinnati, OH and Chicago, IL.

Hopefully in the next couple of years I will be touring across atleast the US fulltime, and get to be in every major city a couple times a year. *crosses fingers*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 12, 2007)

StarScream! said:


> I'm in the uber hot Phoenix, Arizona. Well it is pretty nice here right now. Within the last 10 years I've lived in Knoxville, Tn - Richmond, In - Toledo, Oh - Detroit, Mi - Lansing, Mi. Also brief periods in Cincinnati, OH and Chicago, IL.
> 
> Hopefully in the next couple of years I will be touring across atleast the US fulltime, and get to be in every major city a couple times a year. *crosses fingers*




*my words of wisdom for the day* Don't hope - DECIDE!* see you in baltimore one month soon* :eat2:


----------



## Tad (Oct 12, 2007)

growingman said:


> I am a native Californian and live near SF. I have traveled a lot over most of the US, Europe, and Asia. California does seem to be one places where fat is generally not tolerated. I have seen very few FAs and only a couple feeders. We could definately use more of them



I've only been to California a few times, but I did find an incredible difference in body size around San Jose the moment I passed through a heavily latino neighborhood. So maybe there are social and/or economic divides, which means you'll see things very differently depending on where you are?

-Ed


----------



## Obesus (Oct 12, 2007)

Outta' Southern Hills, up by Crocker damn Amazon Park, Daly City Way....can smell the cows outta' the Cow Palace....bleak it is, eldritch and forbidding.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 12, 2007)

Metro Detroiter. Hoping that changes within the next year or two, moving to a gorgious place where I can get my MSW/MASW hike, bike and cuddle with BHMs. <3


----------



## rekin (Oct 12, 2007)

Montreal Quebec Canada Here


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally, New Jersey (the most populated state per square mile in the Union)!

Now, Seattle WA via Schenectady, New York via Richmond, VA via Troy, New York.

There's a little bit 'o' all 'o' them in me!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 12, 2007)

A Texan born and raised, here, living in Forney in Kaufman County. (Also a single non-smoker... what, we're not allowed to make personal ads? Oh, phooey... )

Now if I could just get a job, so I could experience the local nightlife. Okay, it's a couple of clubs and a biker bar, but still...


----------



## loopy (Oct 12, 2007)

Charlotte, NC


----------



## persimmon (Oct 13, 2007)

Dude. Seattle is apparently full of cute fat boys, and I here I already went and imported my own.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you Persimon I will take that as a compliment...but i am fairly certain that me and Sweet are the only two here. The rest of this city is full of mountain biking, hiker outdoorsy types. Lot's of health food and adventure...


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 13, 2007)

Jackoblangada said:


> Thank you Persimon I will take that as a compliment...but i am fairly certain that me and Sweet are the only two here. The rest of this city is full of mountain biking, hiker outdoorsy types. Lot's of health food and adventure...



Actually, I have a super-sized friend up there; 525 when last I checked in with him. So that's another one...


----------



## Jackoblangada (Oct 13, 2007)

Great...like i need more competition for the very few FFA's around here lol


----------



## Deanna (Oct 13, 2007)

From the Ft. Lauderdale, Florida region here. This place is so _not_ the land of milk 'n honey when it comes to big men. Woe is me.


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 14, 2007)

Location means nothing.... surely if you meet the right person on here, re-locating will be a thousand per cent worth it...


----------



## Rhino1978 (Oct 14, 2007)

north east of england here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 14, 2007)

Cleveland, Ohio! Home of the Red Sox smiting Indians.

You gals living hot climates need to relocate somewhere cooler to find SSBHM's.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 19, 2007)

Wantabelly said:


> Location means nothing.... surely if you meet the right person on here, re-locating will be a thousand per cent worth it...



It WILL be worth it... but will it be possible?? I mean, for you nice ppl in the US or in the UK if you find someone of your country (no matter how far but from the same country) it's simpler that for us in other countries 

I'm poor!  I can't just say "I'm going to <add US city> next month" I don't have the money to get the visa, buy plane tickets (and the bastards will charge me double ) and get a hotel room :doh:. The UK is easier when it comes to the visa part but it's waaaaaay more expensive when it comes to the transportation .


----------



## rachidi54 (Oct 19, 2007)

From France, where fatness is considered like the most ugly thing in the world, and where skeleton women with no curves are considered as a perfect body 

i cannot understand that as they cannot understand me, i love fat, curves, layers, belly and so on, too much. i would love to live in America with all of you


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 19, 2007)

Indianapolis, Indiana where we are corn and cow fed....REAL good


----------



## Big_jim (Oct 19, 2007)

Denver, Colorado
Sadly the fittest state in the nation.
I think my wife is the only FFA here. lol


----------



## Carl1h (Oct 21, 2007)

Las Cruces, New Mexico.

Think of it as Tucson lite, not as big, not as hot, not as civilized.

Scotland is number 2? I like the thought that I could go to Scotland and (at least sort of) fit in.


----------



## VinnyPA (Oct 21, 2007)

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## mrbigdank (Oct 22, 2007)

Louisville, Kentucky here:eat2:


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry i haven't been around, I have been having the hardest time logging in!!!

Still big in Texas!!!

Joe


----------



## cbt218 (Oct 22, 2007)

Durham, NC


----------



## Molly (Oct 27, 2007)

CANADA REPRESENT!!!! 

Right down in the prairies! The center of the Great White North!


----------



## psychiatryst22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Boston, MA.. home of the 2-games-away-from-being-World-Series Champion Red Sox (via NY, NJ, & DC)


----------



## zayus1979 (Oct 28, 2007)

Youngstown Ohio


----------



## tyonline (Oct 28, 2007)

Bloomington, Indiana. Lot's of culture and trees, few FFA's it seems. Decent BHM action.


----------



## MzSouthernCharm02179 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm in Arkansas


----------



## nickoftyme (Oct 28, 2007)

Whats up big guy here from NY! 







www.myspace.com/burkehaha 

View attachment 72237174871110489875129794601db77.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 29, 2007)

nickoftyme said:


> Whats up big guy here from NY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very cute, Nick


----------



## KJS258269 (Oct 29, 2007)

This is my first post, but I reside in Indianapolis, IN. I am a 360lbs man. I like to think I am cute though. I used to work out all the time and was athletic. Always have been a bigger guy, but I had an injury that messed me up and makes it harder to work out. I still have a good deal of muscle, but now I got a big belly to compliment. I found this place and I love it. Hope to post more often. So hello and nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Freedumb (Oct 29, 2007)

Southeast Texas, representin' the 3rd coast, HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Aireman (Nov 1, 2007)

Palm Springs, Ca. here!


----------



## desi7482 (Nov 2, 2007)

Baltimore, Maryland here


----------



## j4mie (Nov 3, 2007)

Brighton, UK here.


----------



## Karebehr (Nov 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi all from St. John's Newfoundland


----------



## BigD_WV (Nov 8, 2007)

BHM from WV


----------



## Rowan (Nov 8, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> lol thats funny, b/c recently I've been thinking about moving to Montana



Its gorgeous there in the summer...but the winters will kill ya. With wind chill it easily gets to 70 below. Oh yeah..and no jobs.


----------



## ruby (Nov 8, 2007)

*Northern California*


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 8, 2007)

Im from the great state of Wisconsin.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Nov 9, 2007)

hello, well i was born in Brownsville, Texas (south texas) Also known as the Rio grande Valley. I live like 25 minutes or so from South padre Island, and about 20 minutes away from the border to cross to mexico. I personally love this city, and offcourse TEXAS!


----------



## Kazak (Nov 16, 2007)

Southern California here, Orange County.


----------



## biggusmaximus (Nov 16, 2007)

Sheffield, England, UK


----------



## findingme4me (Nov 16, 2007)

Milwaukee suburb WI


----------



## Tubbyduck (Nov 16, 2007)

Plymouth, UK here!


----------



## Catkin (Nov 17, 2007)

Newcastle, England here!

Just realised I've never posted in this thread! (Ok, ignore that it says where I am right over there under my avatar )


----------



## gotigersgo2000 (Nov 17, 2007)

The birthplace of the blues and rock 'n' roll (no matter what Cleveland says), home to a certain "King of Rock and Roll", best barbeque in the world, home to a college basketball team that will (knock on wood) win the Big Dance in April, and a mix of ghetto and redneck, I give you.......................

*MEMPHIS, TENNESSEE* 

just bring it, baby!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey youse guys, Delaware here. Where people drink wooder and dry off with tals.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 23, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey youse guys, Delaware here. Where people drink wooder and dry off with tals.



It took me embarassingly long to realize what wooder was. Its a good thing only my cat could here me saying wooder several times to my monitor :doh:


----------



## Catkin (Nov 23, 2007)

I still don't get it...But I'm gonna use the "it's not my fault; I'm English" card here


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Nov 23, 2007)

cant remember if i have signed into this before but if not, after 10 pints here goes.......cardiff, wales, uk here. other info (32, 5'3, 21stone, male, rugby (prop) build) - nice to see a few lasses and lads on from the uk!


----------



## imfree (Nov 23, 2007)

I live at heidisbirdbedandbath.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Nov 24, 2007)

Northwest Suburbs of Chicago, Illinois here


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 24, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey youse guys, Delaware here. Where people drink wooder and dry off with tals.





cute_obese_girl said:


> It took me embarassingly long to realize what wooder was. Its a good thing only my cat could here me saying wooder several times to my monitor :doh:



Sorry, I was gonna put a Delaware to English translation, but then I thought that would take all the fun out of it


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 24, 2007)

I hail from C'iff in the UK!


----------



## onetrulyshy (Nov 25, 2007)

Chicago :happy:


----------



## chicagomark (Nov 26, 2007)

Guess where I'm from and you'll win a fabulous prize! LOL. BTW, I travel often to Seattle, SF, LA, San Diego, NY, Miami and Dallas. There are some great parts of the country.


----------



## chica (Nov 26, 2007)

Amsterdam, Netherlands reporting for duty...
Tulips and weed and hookers, oh my! ^_^


----------



## phatfatgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going to have to represent for the N Y C.. the bronx baby! Like the late Big Pun and Fat Joe..


----------



## man2fatten (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in Austin, TX but willing to relocate for a feale feeder.


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 7, 2007)

London, UK..... Although I am orginially from another part of the UK.


----------



## spiffy312 (Dec 7, 2007)

Binghamton, NY area here.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 7, 2007)

I live in Abilene Kansas (100 mi north of Wichita, 100 mi west of Topeka)

any FFA's from kansas, who'd like to fatten Me up ? gimme a holla!!


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 8, 2007)

New Jersey. Right over the bridge from Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## nico7_uk (Dec 8, 2007)

Bristol in England, and often in Devon and London...


----------



## kirk1233 (Dec 8, 2007)

From the town with the greatest football team on earth.

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 9, 2007)

kirk1233 said:


> From the town with the greatest football team on earth.
> 
> Pittsburgh, PA



*prays for another Big Ben motorcycle crash*


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 10, 2007)

Kentucky here


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 5, 2009)

i hail from Sunshine State...


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 5, 2009)

wow this thread was dug out of a 2 year ditch!!!!!

The Great Hoosier State here!


----------



## Garfield (Dec 5, 2009)

Deutschland - Germany, Hannover


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 5, 2009)

Still outside of philly, but soon to be Burbank, CA


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 6, 2009)

KC, Missouri, but I'm hoping to get out of here within a year.


----------



## escapist (Dec 6, 2009)

Garfield said:


> Deutschland - Germany, Hannover



Wow, that is where my Family is from (almost 150+ years ago). I want to go there someday. From what I know almost anybody with my family name in the US is related to me....and man I'm I tired of trying to tell people how to pronounce it 



Ninja Glutton said:


> Still outside of Philly, but soon to be Burbank, CA


I'm sorry, heheheh, I don't think that's really an upgrade lol....I do not miss Cali.


----------



## unconventional (Dec 6, 2009)

Still in Cleveland Ohio, Where the only thing stranger than out people is our weather.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 9, 2009)

Møre og Romsdal, Norway
born and bred in
West Midlands, England

I'm a lucky ducky I kinda have two homes lol


----------



## Sir Shrek (Dec 10, 2009)

Far Far Away.... otherwise known as the North East of England lol


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm from Edinburgh, Scotland and I'm sick and tired of it being cold and miserable. I want to live somewhere sunny


----------



## MasterShake (Dec 10, 2009)

Overland Park, KS (suburbs of KC, baby!)


----------



## Twoton (Dec 11, 2009)

Cape May, New Jersey


----------



## MaybeX (Dec 14, 2009)

Queens, NY -- that's one of the five boroughs of New York City. 
FFAs are somewhat sparse here, though there are plenty of heavier folks. The food's really good.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 15, 2009)

Southampton - in the south of England; when describing it to strangers to our shore I always say it's where the Titanic sailed from


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Dec 15, 2009)

I know a guy from Southampton, and he also defines the city by the Titanic. Do you guys have nothing that, you know, actually worked to boast about?


----------



## mergirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I'm from Edinburgh, Scotland and I'm sick and tired of it being cold and miserable. I want to live somewhere sunny


I'm on the other coast from you.. Ditto about wanting to live somewhere sunny.. though i guess we have the gulf stream!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Dec 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I'm on the other coast from you.. Ditto about wanting to live somewhere sunny.. though i guess we have the gulf stream!



Get thee away from me, Westerner  At least over here we have maybe two or three days a year when it doesn't rain.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> Get thee away from me, Westerner  At least over here we have maybe two or three days a year when it doesn't rain.


indeed. I holiday in dundee!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Dec 15, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I holiday in dundee!



Now there is a sentence I didn't ever think I'd read


----------



## mergirl (Dec 15, 2009)

haha..well kinna outside dundee...log cabinish hottubbing goodness is had..Both times i have been it has been beautifully sunny.. but aye..dundee is not really a beautiful holiday destination.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Dec 15, 2009)

We DO NOT holiday in Dundee!! WE go for the odd weekend to a luxury log cabin there. We holiday in Spain, do you forget September in Andalucia Mergirl??


Boris_the_Spider said:


> Now there is a sentence I didn't ever think I'd read


----------



## mergirl (Dec 15, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> We DO NOT holiday in Dundee!! WE go for the odd weekend to a luxury log cabin there. We holiday in Spain, do you forget September in Andalucia Mergirl??


yeah i forget spain.. dundee is engrained on my soul!!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Dec 16, 2009)

Kalamzoo, MI!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 16, 2009)

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I know a guy from Southampton, and he also defines the city by the Titanic. Do you guys have nothing that, you know, actually worked to boast about?



hah! work in southampton? don't be daft a high percentage of our population is students

but saying it's where the titanic sailed from is a pretty good because most people will have heard of the titanic or at least heard of the film, it's a minor claim to fame but most people respond positively except the ones I've told whilst afloat at the time, thankfully we were in the yellow sea where you don't tend to get alot of icebergs


----------



## vermillion (Dec 17, 2009)

seattle, wa


----------



## RJI (Dec 18, 2009)

Southern NJ, outside of Philadelphia...


----------



## CherryRVA (Dec 18, 2009)

Richmond VA......

but there is a distinct possibility of Seattle sometime in the near future....a certain Green Giant wants to return to the land of his birth, I think....LOL

ah, screw possibilities....I really think it's more of a "when", not an "if"


----------



## djudex (Dec 20, 2009)

I really need to move out of Alberta I think, so FFA under represented


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2009)

djudex said:


> I really need to move out of Alberta I think, so FFA under represented



Ontario is full of FFAs. Fact.


----------



## djudex (Dec 20, 2009)

Melian said:


> Ontario is full of FFAs. Fact.



While that may be true it would also mean having to live in Ontario


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2009)

djudex said:


> While that may be true it would also mean having to live in Ontario



...sigh.....


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 20, 2009)

Melian said:


> Ontario is full of FFAs. Fact.



really? i'm moving to buffalo in a few months, maybe there's some state-side spill over going on :happy:


----------



## djudex (Dec 20, 2009)

Melian said:


> ...sigh.....



Aw c'mon, what good is it being from Alberta if I can't rag on Ontario?


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Dec 20, 2009)

Carrolwood, FL. 15 minutes outside of Tampa.

I've only met one (admitted) FFA in my life. My ex.


----------



## Discodave (Dec 21, 2009)

Whats wrong with dundee 
Yea it maybe rains all the time,
The buses are rubbish and always have stroppy drivers
The list goes on and on.
Just as well i live in Broughty ferry instead bwhahah.
But Dundees not that bad is it?


----------



## BigIzzy (Dec 31, 2009)

chillin' in the Thumb of Michigan over here. Not sure how many FFA's I've come across, though I've seen several pretty/petite girls with large guys, I do know of one, my gf!:smitten: lol....first girl I ever dated....still going strong....lol...I guess I'm just lucky like that!


----------

